# Do you..



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

live alone?
If so, how do you like it?
Would you share your pro's and con's?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

roadless said:


> live alone?
> If so, how do you like it?
> Would you share your pro's and con's?


I like living alone. Which works out fairly well, given that no women want to live in the Alaska wilderness with me. And I have my **** moose friend. And I would just get fat if I had a woman cooking real meals. My **** moose friend is a big bodied female, I finger she would likely be over thousand pounds. Especially when she gets herself knocked-up by the first stud that has any interest in her.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Friends are important Sourdough!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I like living alone too...most of the time.
The holidays, and my time off from work has been an eye opener though. 
I miss my two best friends in Massachusetts very much....


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

roadless said:


> *Friends are important Sourdough*!


Yes.........even slutty friends are better then no friend. One **** is better then, NO ****.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I've lived alone now for a good many years. Although I do miss the companionship of a good woman I've grown comfortable with living alone . There are life events that would be better shared with a compatible partner ,but I'm more than satisfied with my peaceful existence until we happen to cross paths with one another. I have nobody to answer to,but then again I also have no one to consult when I'd like a second opinion about important decisions. The longer I live alone ,the less likely I am to consider ever living with someone again.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Me and the dog live here alone. Got a couple friends I go out with now and then. DD's family includes me in to what they have going on. Son and his family show up a couple times a year and stay for a week. I've been alone so long I don't want to share with anyone on a permanent basis. I get up, eat and go to bed when I feel like it. Go shopping when and where I want. Watch, listen or read what I want. I have lost some friends over the years and I do miss the dickens out of them. One has been gone 10 years now. We grew up together and were friends throughout our lives. I still sometimes find myself reaching for the phone to call him.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I live alone whenever I wish to just by telling her I want some time off of our scheduled dates.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I live alone, and I LOVE IT!!! The Mister lives across the levee, and whenever one or the other of us desires company, we know where to go. Who said, "Live close, visit often."? One of the Hepburn ladies? Anyway, it works for us. We're autonomous; neither of us is underfoot, we're only a phone call away, or a short hike across the levee if anything important comes up. Neither of us is seeing anyone else. We're doing just fine this way.


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

I live alone, and I don't like it, especially in the winter. I live in a very small town, and my friends and family are just far enough away that it takes a lot more time, gas, etc to connect with each other.
I'm much happier when I'm living with someone, I've found.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive lived alone since 85 or 6. Cept for one summer when I had a gal living with me. Ive gotten used to it. Don't especiallty like it, but don't like living in a bad situation so, its a danged if ya do and same if ya don't.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I've lived alone, didn't care for it all that much.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

I live alone & prefer it, I'm happy with my own company and being able to do what I like, when I like & only having to be responsible for myself & my dogs.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

The only negative I see is that I'm the only one to pay all the bills. 

I'm not sure if I classify my dog taking up three fourths of a queen-size bed a pro or a con.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Great question. Have been alone for couple of years now. Was hard to begin with, but didn't let it get to me. Guess there are some plus sides, might be listed as being selfish tho. Can do what I want, mostly when I want. If I want to get up in the middle of the night to do something will not be bothering anyone else. Probably could think up a few more, if really thought about it.
The negative side there are probably more to the list. Miss having someone are I really care for. Sure miss some GOOD cooking. Am really old fashioned, always thought ladies belong on a pedestal, to be looked after, assisted in anyway I could, loved from the bottom of the heart. I travel quite often with the motor home, would be nice to see a lady setting in the passenger seat, looking pretty .
Have never been a person who enjoys large groups, so am not a social butterfly. ( more than half dozen or so). Had enough of people with my years in law enforcement. 
Age will probably indicate I will not have another mate (77 yrs Ole). Have a couple of friend that go out to lunch with once in a while. They live in a retirement center and love that. They think it is time to retire to the rocking chair right after supper or sooner. Do not know of any single ladies that enjoy yard and garden wor anymore. Winter does make it harder, as said before, missing getting the chance to play in the dirt. Also miss going out to the farm and spending the day on the farm equipment.
Guess have rambled on enough, but quite a question to put your brain in gear. Yea miss having a lady around to keep me on the straight and narrow. God love them!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, I see that I am not alone in my views of being alone. 
I bought a very inexpensive fixer upper small home , (used much of my meager savings to do so), two years ago.
I have worked on it as time and money would allow. 
It is now just about done.
I have enjoyed this. 
I like my own space, and no mortgage. It is now very manageable. 
Yet, now that my projects are complete I find myself quite restless. 
I haven't made any close friends in PA, although I am a friendly gal, I am selective about who I spend my time with.....not just romantically but otherwise too.

I really miss two folks in Massachusetts, my best female and male friend...therein lies my dilemma..do I now sell my humble abode and move back...living with my best gal friend and seeing my best male friend?

In practical terms it would be a bonehead move, it is much cheaper to live here, and all I need is close by, plus I love what I created....
Yet I am lonely 61 year old, and time is flying by...I am missing out on wonderful experiences with two folks I really care about....

Life sure was easier when I was 15 and had all the answers!


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

roadless said:


> Well, I see that I am not alone in my views of being alone.
> I bought a very inexpensive fixer upper small home , (used much of my meager savings to do so), two years ago.
> I have worked on it as time and money would allow.
> It is now just about done.
> ...


Roadless, if you sold your place, would you make a decent profit from it? And would that profit along with splitting expenses with your friend make it fairly doable at the old location?
Have you really tried to make friends where you're at? Joined in on community events, attended a church, joined any local clubs/organizations/volunteer projects etc? 
I totally understand your situation. My town is very friendly, but I haven't made any super close friends, and often think that maybe it would be better to sell and go back. 
I bought my house not quite 2.5 yrs ago. 
The house and the financials are all just stuff. Our connections to others are priceless. You know what makes you happy.
Me, I'm staying. I like my little town, and I've made friends at a church in a nearby (bigger) town. So for right now, I'm going to try and make this work. But it IS a sellers market now, if I should change my mind. Lol!


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ive lived alone since 85 or 6. Cept for one summer when I had a gal living with me. Ive gotten used to it. Don't especiallty like it, but don't like living in a bad situation so, its a danged if ya do and same if ya don't.


Bill, I haven't been on here for a long time, but didn't your ex move in with you a couple years ago?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It is nice to see you here Summerdaze!

All questions I have asked myself....I would make a small profit but it wouldn't go far in Massachusetts...even sharing expenses, my friend and I could only afford a mobile home in a park...been there done that....it was okay, but definitely love owning my small plot of land.

There are people that I would consider friends here, but nothing like the two specific folks in MA.

While it is true that my house and $ is just stuff, it does give me a strong sense of security in these uncertain times and it is the type of place that would continue to be manageable as I age.
It's a conundrum .

Again it is nice to see ya here Summer and I am glad things are working out well for you!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I do live alone, except for the dogs and chickens. I often reminisce about living with a woman. Then I think about how badly that turned out, over and over.

10 thinks I like about living alone(from a post I made 6 years ago!):
1. Don't have to explain why there's a half cup of coffee in the refrigerator. Or stuff like that.
2. Don't have to hide the good stuff when inlaws come
3. can eat a whole cheesecake. And not get those looks.
4. Can sleep in the whole bed
5. when you hear a noise in the night, its you.
6. a whole lot more sex
7. If something's a bad idea, its your idea. Of course, the same is true when you're with someone. Just different. When you're alone, it really was your idea.
8. Nobody will know if you pick that piece of ham off the floor, wipe it off on your britches leg, and eat it. Nobody.
9. If you don't like a new recipe, you don't have to eat it anyway and pretend you like it.
10. You don't have to listen to that relentless buzzing sound that is your voice trying to explain every aspect of your life to somebody who really don't want to hear it. They just asked to be nice. Sort of like the "new recipe" thing.

What I hate most about living along, that one Popeye arm. I mean, you can't go anywhere without everybody knowing what_ that_'s about.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm not quite alone yet but I've got a 17yo testing the very boundaries of my sanity and a 15yo who will be grown and gone before I can blink twice. I have spent quite a bit of time wondering and worrying about how I'm gonna do once all the little chickies leave the nest. With that in mind, I'm working on me. I've got some baggage that needs sorting and handling before I enter the second half of my life. I'm kinda looking forward to just looking out for me but I think it would be awful nice to have a good man around. If I can get my man picker fixed, I might be tempted to find another one lol


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I imagine whenever you start looking, you'll have a world of fine young fellers to choose from. And twice as many fine old fellers.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I like living alone for the most part now. For quite awhile I was in a relationship similar to those of Nehimama and Shrek. In general he and I would alternate weekends at each others house,plus one evening during the week. The other four days of the week were our own. I am quite open to a new relationship as I enjoyed having someone to share things with, go on trips with and talk over decisions in our lives over dinner , so long as I have enough time for myself.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

As always Clem, your posts make me smile....and excellent points!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Roadless, seems to me, you need to invest in a fixer small travel trailer! After all, you've fixed a house, haven't you?

With your trailer, you could then go to visit your friends, or they could come visit you and stay in the trailer....win-win! Or, maybe meet half way with your friends and camp! Lots of choices!

Mon


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Funny you should say that frogmammy, I have been looking at them....also been researching tiny houses as a way to make extra money....,either live in myself and rent out my one bedroom home or visa- versa...


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I love living alone. Mostly for the reasons Clem stated. I am my own best friend, (grow where I'm planted) although I have enough friends (not acquaintances) to pal around with. I love being quiet - and have my nose in a book rather than the TV on.
I'd enjoy having a significant other - that lived down the block and around the corner. Hate the idea of being relegated to the idea (that seems to be inbred in men my age) of cooking, cleaning and washing someone's underwear. "You take care if the inside, I'll take care of the outside"...but, but, I like to do tractor work and would rather work outside...Plus I still love to hike, garden, do silly, spur of the moment things, eat crackers in bed and sleep on the crumbs my dog doesn't vacuum up. That seems to be harder for people as we age.
I've been through three disastrous marriages, so I had to look at myself to see why I chose those men, although I'm still friendly with my kid's dad. So, to make a long saga short, as I wrote before - I'm alone for most of the reasons Clem stated. Guess my tag line sums _me _up.


----------



## MainehomesteadR (Nov 29, 2013)

I live alone, as a woman it is NOT easy to get certain things done. My house is paid for. Cheap property taxes. Off grid. Regretful that most of my female friends will NEVER come here to stay and visit. Only a couple have even stayed in motels near by... lol But that's what the telephone was invented for right? 

The Anatolian is a good companion. And there are now 5 house cats... there are another few out in the barn who would like to be house cats-- but I remind them the barn is much much bigger than the house!! 

Sometimes I am unsure if I really am wanting a man around as a life partner, or if I am wanting the 'idea' of one. We all have preconceptions of what that mysterious 'other person' would do and be.... seldom coincides with reality. So I plug along and slowly get things done...


----------



## teacherlisa (Dec 10, 2005)

i live alone and love it. After my kids grew up and moved out, I initially had some sad/lonely moments, but as time has passed I find I am truly happy with it.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I lived alone for the last 15 years...until July 2018.

I can't WAIT to live alone again, for just about every reason the rest of y'all put up there. I'll wear the damn Life Alert or whatever, just so I can be in my own space again. It's just difficult finding affordable housing on SSDI, researching like crazy and intending to move back to New England if I can find housing.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

nothing like having your own place. I lived alone so long I don't know if I could live full time with anyone now. even when I was married I was alone upstairs and he lived downstairs. I think the only one I could live with day in and day out was my first husband.

I can do whatever I like. if I want to stick my nose in a book the whole day I can and I often do. like tomorrow I'm taking off early going shopping. I can take all day if I want to. i'll shop a bit then stop for lunch. likely come across a few friends, chew the fat for a bit. shop some more. come home read a book etc. I like my life! course that could all change real quick if I came across the right one.~Georgia


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I live alone with two dogs and a cat. This spring I will be adding 12 chickens to my crazy world.
There are times I would love to find someone else but times when I enjoy being single.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yeah..... how will you use 10 eggs per day? 

We have 6 hens for the 2 of us, and still once in a while we have eggs to give away. 

I don't usually have that many hens, but in chicken math you soon learn that you go to buy 2 chicks and come home with 4. And I already had 2 slightly middle aged hens, LOL!


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, Life Alert or cell phone at all times, and in some places it makes good sense to carry a weapon....(Help! I've fallen and can't get up...)

Which reminds me; if you haven't been to the Doctor in a long time, be prepared for the following interview:
Do you live alone?
Have you fallen in the last six months?
Do you feel safe in your home?
Are you getting enough to eat?
Do you get enough sleep at night?
Do you use street drugs?
Have you ever thought about ending your own life ?

Answers: (even if you have to lie)
Yes
No 
Yes
Yes
Yes
No
No

You see, the one asking the questions is really a nursing home recruiter.....working on commission.

geo


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Easy, give them or bless the eggs to friends. Or I could sell them.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I had 25 or so chickens . no trouble to give away eggs. when they were coming in fast I baked angel food cakes,pound cakes and the like and froze them. still had plenty for giving.~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

One time, I six hens I'd gotten from my uncle. Every day I received seven eggs from the birds...EVERY day. Never did find out which hen was working time and a half.

Mon


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

That happened to me one time, Mammy. With my Black Australorps. They're solid black, but lay eggs like crazy for 2 years. Come to find out, a crippled up buzzard was coming in every morning to use the laying box.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Clem said:


> That happened to me one time, Mammy. With my Black Australorps. They're solid black, but lay eggs like crazy for 2 years. Come to find out, a crippled up buzzard was coming in every morning to use the laying box.


Well, Clem, how did those buzzard eggs taste?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Taste like chicken!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

nehimama said:


> The Mister lives across the levee


That made me think of:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That made me think of:


Good Song!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

nehimama said:


> Good Song!


I've always loved Loretta.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

These hens were Australorp/Polish mixes....not long on pretty, but good at getting away from things that wanted to eat them, and at laying eggs.

Mon


----------



## MessyCook (Nov 9, 2018)

It was really interesting to read the replies here.
Some are very similar to my own thoughts about living alone and I could not help thinking about some lyrics of a James Taylor song:"My favourite thing is to miss my home, when I am gone".
When you do not share your life with someone it is easy to long for being together but when you are together, being alone seems so much better.

I do think it is not a matter of finding someone to become whole or complete.
It takes two people who are comfortable being alone in order to make a relationship something that can make both lives better, adding a new horizon and a different way of looking at things.


P.s. Clem, also did like your numbered list though I did not understand the whole post.
It seemed an example of how petty some of us can get when living with someone. The cheesecake should really be your business and giving an opinion about something you do not like, should not be an issue.
I am not sure how to prevent these things. Being more respectful to the ways of the person we live with, only live part time together or not live together at all?



Clem said:


> What I hate most about living along, that one Popeye arm. I mean, you can't go anywhere without everybody knowing what_ that_'s about.


I do not know what it is about, am not familiar with the expression (may regret asking this) but could you please explain?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MessyCook said:


> It was really interesting to read the replies here.
> Some are very similar to my own thoughts about living alone and I could not help thinking about some lyrics of a James Taylor song:"My favourite thing is to miss my home, when I am gone".
> When you do not share your life with someone it is easy to long for being together but when you are together, being alone seems so much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## MessyCook (Nov 9, 2018)

Clem, read your reply yesterday but did not have the chance to respond until today.
Apparently, the thread took a wrong turn somehow.
Just was curious whether I did understand what you were saying and simply was not familiar with the expression.
That is all.

In reference to the image you used in your explanation, think I have a more 'updated' version of Popeye here.


----------



## MessyCook (Nov 9, 2018)

HDRider, was it me making a spelling mistake with the "Noooooooooooooooooooo"?
Or do you think that simply nót living with someone is not the solution?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MessyCook said:


> HDRider, was it me making a spelling mistake with the "Noooooooooooooooooooo"?
> Or do you think that simply nót living with someone is not the solution?


I did not want to hear about his Popeyes arm.


----------



## MessyCook (Nov 9, 2018)

Alright. Fair enough.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Seems Popeye is ambidextrous.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Switch hitter*


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Twp.Tom said:


> Switch hitter*


I don't think that means what you think lol


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

roadless said:


> live alone?


Since I am my own roommate, no I don't live alone, I guess there's two of us. Or three, if you count me, myself, and I.


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

nehimama said:


> Well, Clem, how did those buzzard eggs taste?


Reminds me of a joke:

The farmer's new rooster 

A farmer buys a new young rooster. As soon as he gets it home, the rooster rushes in and satisfies all the 150 hens. The farmer is impressed. At lunch, the rooster screws all 150 hens again. Now, the farmer starts getting worried. The next day, he finds the rooster making it with the ducks, geese and the lone parrot too. That evening, the farmer finds the rooster lying out in the open field, pale, half-dead and buzzards circling over its head.

"You horny bastard! You deserve this." He tells the rooster.

The young rooster opens 1 eye slowly, points up and replies, "Sshhhh! Don't shout.. they're about to land.."


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I've lived both, for the most single past ten years. Both have pros and cons.
Without someone that is as odd as you it doesn't work. We hike, cut firewood, renovate the house, and do a lot together. I do projects here alone.
I cook and bake, she doesn't. I don't do laundry or dishes, I don't mind but she has it done. I have garage/man cave also. We also have been raised the same and have a long history.
I have no interest in getting older alone, we made a pact from the get go to never separate or discuss that.
Works for us.


----------

